# The X Factor.....it's BACK!!



## Bubbly Scot (15 Aug 2008)

As a family we're strangely addicted to this show, especially the first few weeks and the "audition-ees" (remember the "Princess" in the chair! )

No more pouty Sharon Osborne, she's been replaced by Cherly (sp) Cole, not sure if I like that yet but anything's got to be better than that guy they tried to replace the lovely Mr Walsh with! Glad to see the back of Ms Osborne though.

So 6.30 tomorrow evening, tv dinners on our laps, as is the tradition, we'll be glued.....will you?

The thing I don't really like is they're guaranteed the Christmas No. 1, seems a shame they knocked Westlife off their perch!


----------



## Caveat (15 Aug 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Glad to see the back of Ms Osborne though.


 
C'mon!

Don't really like any of this stuff (Ms Caveat does) but surely Sharon Osbourne is better entertainment value than Louis flippin' Walsh?!?!


----------



## ninsaga (15 Aug 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> So 6.30 tomorrow evening, tv dinners on our laps, as is the tradition, we'll be glued.....will you?



........eehhh no


----------



## Henny Penny (15 Aug 2008)

Love it too ... whole family is glued to it ... it's great family entertainment.
I must say I love Mrs O... her hair colour defies belief ... thought she didn't look well in the last series though ... shaky on her feet when walking. 
That Minogue one  ... ugh ... she makes my stomach churn ... ever since her days in home and away - does she own shares in a black eyeliner company?
Louis is daft but loveable ... and simon ... ah simon ...
Roll on Saturday night!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (15 Aug 2008)

Caveat said:


> C'mon!
> 
> Don't really like any of this stuff (Ms Caveat does) but surely Sharon Osbourne is better entertainment value than Louis flippin' Walsh?!?!


 
Yeah but this immigrant loves his accent, that guy could keep me entertained just reading the phone book!

Him and Mr King who does the weather


----------



## truthseeker (15 Aug 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Yeah but this immigrant loves his accent, that guy could keep me entertained just reading the phone book!
> 
> Him and Mr King who does the weather


 
urrrrghhhh - Martin King and his posturing and alpha male stance while using a voice designed to charm the grannies - cant stand him!!!!!!

sorry for that little outburst - delighted x-factor is back, enjoy the auditions more than the last few weeks of it, the auditions is where all the entertainment value is!!


----------



## DeeFox (15 Aug 2008)

I admit that I like X Factor - particularly the honesty of Simon Cowell.  
However, I hate the hard luck stories of the contestants and how they play songs such as "I believe I can fly" while said contestant is telling the story of how their poor Granny died.  I think they milk this angle too much; almost to the point that the contestants know they need a way to hook the voting public in and will put a spin on their "tough" childhood.


----------



## addob (15 Aug 2008)

Can't wait, it will be pizza night in my place and the OH will love it this year with the addtition of Cheryl Cole. 
Love Simon, he's brutal but often honest and says what some of the contestants need to hear!

ad


----------



## rmelly (15 Aug 2008)

OP, you'd want to cop yourself on.


----------



## MrMan (15 Aug 2008)

addob said:


> Can't wait, it will be pizza night in my place and the OH will love it this year with the addtition of Cheryl Cole.
> Love Simon, he's brutal but often honest and says what some of the contestants need to hear!
> 
> ad



You mean Cheryl 'I'm the new stick in pop' Cole. That plus one of the worst tatoos to ever appear on a womans thigh and the fact that she's married to a moron are enough to not consider her worthy of being eye candy.


----------



## truthseeker (15 Aug 2008)

rmelly said:


> OP, you'd want to cop yourself on.



Why? Because she likes a tv show that has a massive viewing audience and is back each season only because there is an audience for it?


----------



## z106 (15 Aug 2008)

MrMan said:


> You mean Cheryl 'I'm the new stick in pop' Cole. That plus one of the worst tatoos to ever appear on a womans thigh and the fact that she's married to a moron are enough to not consider her worthy of being eye candy.


 
Hey - come on - Cehryl is SERIOUS eye candy in any mans book.
She certainly is in mine anyway.

And Danii is fantastic eye candy too.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (15 Aug 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Why? Because she likes a tv show that has a massive viewing audience and is back each season only because there is an audience for it?


 
Ach! ignore him/her. If s/he's serious we can't help..if it was an attempt at a joke it fell flat cos I didn't get it.

There's always one 

Ah yeah! those sob stories! they're really cringy.


----------



## Caveat (15 Aug 2008)

Guys, it's all sounding a little bit desperate if a man has to rely on C-listers in The X-factor for their eye candy...


----------



## addob (15 Aug 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> Hey - come on - Cehryl is SERIOUS eye candy in any mans book.
> She certainly is in mine anyway.
> 
> And Danii is fantastic eye candy too.


 
I think you'd find my OH woudl totally agree, as do the guys in my office!


----------



## truthseeker (15 Aug 2008)

Caveat said:


> Guys, it's all sounding a little bit desperate if a man has to rely on C-listers in The X-factor for their eye candy...



Just speaking for myself it doesnt concern me if my eye candy is of the A-list celeb variety or the no-list window cleaner variety who does the office windows every so often..............

And on that note - why is there no eye candy for the ladies on x-factor???? Simon Cowell and Louis Walsh just dont float my boat.


----------



## Caveat (15 Aug 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Just speaking for myself it doesnt concern me if my eye candy is of the A-list celeb variety or the no-list window cleaner variety who does the office windows every so often..............


 
Nor me as it happens, it's just that if eye candy is a motivation, there are much easier ways of satisfying your needs. 

In fact I think I *prefer *eye candy of the no-list window cleaner variety - female that is.

Anyway, I retract - I say I'm not into this stuff but watch it with Ms Caveat and have to admit, there is some enjoyment to be had. As reality stuff goes it's by far the best.


----------



## MrMan (15 Aug 2008)

addob said:


> I think you'd find my OH woudl totally agree, as do the guys in my office!



Must be no windows in that office.


----------



## MandaC (16 Aug 2008)

In fairness, what does Cheryl Cole really know about music to qualify her as a judge.

I often watch the first couple of weeks to see the bad people and after that I get bored because it has all been done before.  Remember "sing em a song Della"  - priceless.

Have to agree, hate the sob stories, one of the girls last year had a massive sob story, tears and all and she eventually got thrown out for being in a violent gang who attacked people.  It's all lies and staged, but the auditions can be funny.  I always think its strange that the very last person in every audition has the sob story.  Its bad enough they are bullied/picked on/etc but to add insult to injury they get bumped to the back of the queue too.  Clever editing.


----------



## fredg (16 Aug 2008)

ive no doubt we'll be watching it in our house,
but i must ask the following questions :
1st winner is nowhere since winning,
last years winner has never been heard of since,Leon 
his name was i think,
Andy Abraham is now a property developer,
its a bit of a joke really how these people come and go 
overnight.
leona lewis of course is a fab talent,but by far the exception.
anyway i think its more about the tv programme than any search 
for talent,but i like listening to cowell,id love to ask him to respond
to above questions and defend show!
my wife will insist we watch despite my reservations!!
so enjoy all,and i greatly look forward to the stunning cherl as judge.
its just a bit of fun for our nightime,nothing too serious!
F


----------



## rmelly (16 Aug 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Ach! ignore him/her. If s/he's serious we can't help..if it was an attempt at a joke it fell flat cos I didn't get it.
> 
> There's always one
> 
> Ah yeah! those sob stories! they're really cringy.


 
No it wasn't a joke - it's sad the rubbish that some people will watch. I just saw 5 minutes of the 'One Year On' show on TV3, it had a very obese girl (and her equally obese parents) in what appeared to be a wedding dress from last season, who couldn't sing and who has now apparently become a minor celebrity. Is she supposed to be a role model? Surely the only reason she was included was as a joke to have a laugh at her? Do you not feel ashamed of yourselves that this is happening for your entertainment? She'd obviously been deluded by parents to think she could sing.

My biggest problem with this stuff is that by you guys creating a demand for it it has proliferated the TV schedules - as if RTE output wasn't bad enough before the likes of Failte Towers and You're a Star.

We all know that 80% plus of the 'stars' of these shows go nowhere, so what's the point?

As for watching to see some eye candy are you really that desperate? Nothing against Cheryl or Dannii, but why would anyone sit through all that crap to see them? If you're that desperate just go out and get a copy of OK or some other rubbish.


----------



## z106 (16 Aug 2008)

rmelly said:


> No it wasn't a joke - it's sad the rubbish that some people will watch. I just saw 5 minutes of the 'One Year On' show on TV3, it had a very obese girl (and her equally obese parents) in what appeared to be a wedding address from last season, who couldn't sing and who has now apparently become a minor celebrity. Is she supposed to be a role model? Surely the only reason she was included was as a joke to have a laugh at her? Do you not feel ashamed of yourselves that this is happening for your entertainment? She'd obviously been deluded by parents to think she could sing.
> 
> My biggest problem with this stuff is that by you guys creating a demand for it it has proliferated the TV schedules - as if RTE output wasn't bad enough before the likes of Failte Towers and You're a Star.
> 
> ...


 
That's some rant there rmelly.

Teh point of the show is that people find it entertaining.

And as for cherly, cheryl  definitely adds seriously to my enjoyment of teh show.

She's a cracker !

On that note, does anyone else thing that danii, in comparison, suddenly doesn't look nearly as attractive as she used to last year?

She seems haggard looking.


----------



## rmelly (16 Aug 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> That's some rant there rmelly.
> 
> Teh point of the show is that people find it entertaining.
> 
> ...


 
Fair enough, I suppose it is entertaining to laugh at losers.


----------



## z106 (16 Aug 2008)

rmelly said:


> Fair enough, I suppose it is entertaining to laugh at losers.


 
I think you're taking the whole show a bit too serious.

Try to lighten up a bit - you may enjoy it more that way.


----------



## europhile (16 Aug 2008)

I'm with rmelly all the way.  This stuff is for teenagers and airheads.

Those two women are cardboard-cutout slappers.


----------



## rmelly (16 Aug 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> I think you're taking the whole show a bit too serious.
> 
> Try to lighten up a bit - you may enjoy it more that way.


 
Out of curiosity qwertyuiop, do you vote for contestants on these shows (any of the shows)?


----------



## z106 (16 Aug 2008)

rmelly said:


> Out of curiosity qwertyuiop, do you vote for contestants on these shows (any of the shows)?


 
No. I don't vote on any of these shows.

Why?


----------



## rmelly (16 Aug 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> No. I don't vote on any of these shows.
> 
> Why?


 
No particular reason, just curious. So you've NEVER voted for a contestant on a reality show?

Is Sheryl Tweedy (Cole?) the one that was found guilty of assault a few years ago?


----------



## z106 (16 Aug 2008)

rmelly said:


> No particular reason, just curious. So you've NEVER voted for a contestant on a reality show?
> 
> Is Sheryl Tweedy (Cole?) the one that was found guilty of assault a few years ago?


 
Correct. I have NEVER voted for a contestant on any reality show.

WOuldn't cross my mind for a split second in fact.

Yes - cheryl was the one up for assault alright.


----------



## rmelly (16 Aug 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> Correct. I have NEVER voted for a contestant on any reality show.
> 
> WOuldn't cross my mind for a split second in fact.


 
At least that's something in your favour, I suppose.



> Yes - cheryl was the one up for assault alright.


 
Great role model for all the viewers - adds something extra to the mix - viewers can take bets on whether she'll end up assaulting any of the contestants or one of her fellow judges.


----------



## europhile (16 Aug 2008)

Her!  She's a rough one alright.  She wasn't just "up for" assault, she was convicted.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (16 Aug 2008)

rmelly said:


> No it wasn't a joke - it's sad the rubbish that some people will watch. I just saw 5 minutes of the 'One Year On' show on TV3, it had a very obese girl (and her equally obese parents) in what appeared to be a wedding dress from last season, who couldn't sing and who has now apparently become a minor celebrity. Is she supposed to be a role model? Surely the only reason she was included was as a joke to have a laugh at her? Do you not feel ashamed of yourselves that this is happening for your entertainment? She'd obviously been deluded by parents to think she could sing.
> 
> My biggest problem with this stuff is that by you guys creating a demand for it it has proliferated the TV schedules - as if RTE output wasn't bad enough before the likes of Failte Towers and You're a Star.
> 
> ...


 
Given your earlier derogatory (and in my opinion, unjustified) comment aimed directly at me, I chose not to enter into any further discussion with you. I'm only interested in discussions with people who don't get personal.


----------



## rmelly (16 Aug 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Given your earlier derogatory (and in my opinion, unjustified) comment aimed directly at me, I chose not to enter into any further discussion with you. I'm only interested in discussions with people who don't get personal.


 
My loss, I'm sure.


----------



## DavyJones (16 Aug 2008)

I find most reality TV offensive and it seems to get more and more extreme. How long more can they peddle this stuff out and call it weekend entertainment. You can't turn on the TV anymore without seeing some talentless hopefull trying to sing or dance, or people getting serious surgery because they feel fat/old/ugly, No amount of surgery will fix what is broken on the inside.

Most reality TV shows have one thing in common, they all feature people who are deluded and have low self esteem. The sad thing is that people will watch it and it will keep on being made until we don't watch it anymore. Its a sad reflection on our society as a whole.

The X factor is definitely not the worse of them though.


----------



## rmelly (17 Aug 2008)

DavyJones said:


> I find most reality TV offensive and it seems to get more and more extreme. How long more can they peddle this stuff out and call it weekend entertainment. You can't turn on the TV anymore without seeing some talentless hopefull trying to sing or dance, or people getting serious surgery because they feel fat/old/ugly, No amount of surgery will fix what is broken on the inside.
> 
> Most reality TV shows have one thing in common, they all feature people who are deluded and have low self esteem. The sad thing is that people will watch it and it will keep on being made until we don't watch it anymore. Its a sad reflection on our society as a whole.


 
Spot on.


----------



## S.L.F (17 Aug 2008)

DavyJones said:


> I find most reality TV offensive and it seems to get more and more extreme. How long more can they peddle this stuff out and call it weekend entertainment. You can't turn on the TV anymore without seeing some talentless hopefull trying to sing or dance, or people getting serious surgery because they feel fat/old/ugly, No amount of surgery will fix what is broken on the inside.
> 
> Most reality TV shows have one thing in common, they all feature people who are deluded and have low self esteem. The sad thing is that people will watch it and it will keep on being made until we don't watch it anymore. Its a sad reflection on our society as a whole.
> 
> The X factor is definitely not the worse of them though.



Agreed

I can't stand watching that utter rubbish but Simon is entertaining...for the three seconds it takes me to realise what it is I'm watching then I change the channel.

The worst is Big Brother....


----------



## MrMan (18 Aug 2008)

I had a go at Cheryl and then watched some of the show on Saturday and now I take it back she is a babe and I'm glad I was wrong! Regards the show being for airheads etc do people not think its good to actually have some easy to watch entertainment that doesn't require your brain and doesn't refer to our economy our other disaster. Its early evening entertainment and in fairness for all the tone deaf maniacs whenever an actually good singer turns up it is good to listen to. Maniacs are the entertainment, good singers are the justification!


----------



## Teabag (18 Aug 2008)

MrMan said:


> I had a go at Cheryl and then watched some of the show on Saturday and now I take it back she is a babe and I'm glad I was wrong! QUOTE]
> 
> I actually did not know who Cheryl Cole was or looked like but this thread peaked my interest. So I had a look yesterday and she is very nice looking. Quality.


----------



## truthseeker (18 Aug 2008)

Teabag said:


> I actually did not know who Cheryl Cole was or looked like but this thread peaked my interest. So I had a look yesterday and she is very nice looking. Quality.


 
But WAAAAAY too skinny, she actually makes Dannii Minogue look heavy. Her head is too big for her body. 
I saw her on Saturday night on X-Factor and remarked to himself 'she looks like a famine victim who has been to hair and makeup'.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (18 Aug 2008)

truthseeker said:


> But WAAAAAY too skinny, she actually makes Dannii Minogue look heavy. Her head is too big for her body.
> I saw her on Saturday night on X-Factor and remarked to himself 'she looks like a famine victim who has been to hair and makeup'.


 
She's come a long way, that's for sure. I'm struggling  a bit with the reminder that she got done for assault but is still "up there" when they kicked a girl off last year because they discovered she was a bully, it smacks of double standards.

I really felt for her and the guy she knew from "Popstars" that must have been so tough on both of them. That said, I hope she doesn't go through the entire series crying.


----------



## S.L.F (18 Aug 2008)

truthseeker said:


> But WAAAAAY too skinny, she actually makes Dannii Minogue look heavy. Her head is too big for her body.
> I saw her on Saturday night on X-Factor and remarked to himself 'she looks like a famine victim who has been to hair and makeup'.



The other thing to remember is that being on the telly makes you look about 20 pounds heavier than you are.

Scary thought to what she would look like in real life.


----------



## rmelly (18 Aug 2008)

S.L.F said:


> The other thing to remember is that being on the telly makes you look about 20 pounds heavier than you are.
> 
> Scary thought to what she would look like in real life.


 
However bad it is, I definitely wouldn't say it to her face...


----------



## S.L.F (18 Aug 2008)

rmelly said:


> However bad it is, I definitely wouldn't say it to her face...



At least not if you don't mind bruises and plasters all over your face.


----------



## MrMan (19 Aug 2008)

S.L.F said:


> At least not if you don't mind bruises and plasters all over your face.




Good to see ye don't hold grudges then, she had a moment where she acted like a thug, hasn't done since and never did previously to my knowledge. Plenty of people have done things they regret.


----------



## Caveat (19 Aug 2008)

Agree.  Look at some of our soccer/GAA "heroes" - a lot of them are lucky not to have been arrested.  A thuggish unprovoked attack whether on the street or on the field is still a thuggish unprovoked attack.


----------



## rmelly (19 Aug 2008)

MrMan said:


> Good to see ye don't hold grudges then, she had a moment where she acted like a thug, hasn't done since and never did previously to my knowledge. Plenty of people have done things they regret.


 
I think you give her too much credit (and please don't generalise MY comment - the comment was aimed at one specific person).

According to the judge:



> This was an unpleasant piece of drunken violence... you showed no remorse whatsoever.


 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/3207822.stm


----------



## truthseeker (19 Aug 2008)

I was more surprised her career didnt fall apart immediately after that incident. I wouldnt expect her to now be missing out on jobs for something that happened 4 or 5 years ago considering her career has just gone on up and up since the incident.
She did do her community service, pay the victim and costs as ordered by court so she did repay her debt to society as ordered by a judge. 

Still always found it a very off putting incident. Always thought it was the reason she was so quick to change her surname to her married name too, a lot of celebs keep the name that made them famous even after marraige, but Cherl was very quick to become publicly known as Mrs Cole.


----------



## rmelly (19 Aug 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Still always found it a very off putting incident. Always thought it was the reason she was so quick to change her surname to her married name too, a lot of celebs keep the name that made them famous even after marraige, but Cherl was very quick to become publicly known as Mrs Cole.


 
makes sense


----------



## MrMan (19 Aug 2008)

rmelly said:


> I think you give her too much credit (and please don't generalise MY comment - the comment was aimed at one specific person).
> 
> According to the judge:
> 
> ...



How was your comment generalised, I was refering to your remark about the lady in question.

Regards the name change and all that, it probably was encouraged by their manager to create space between the incident and the sugar coated pop image but you can hardly blame them for that when years later some people still can't see passed it.


----------



## truthseeker (19 Aug 2008)

MrMan said:


> ...you can hardly blame them for that when years later some people still can't see passed it.


 
Do you think people should see past the violent transgressions of celebrities who (whether they like it or not) are role models for (in this case) young girls?


----------



## MrMan (19 Aug 2008)

I do to be honest because in many of these cases the celebs are nothing more than young girls themselves. We supposedly adopt an attitude of rehabiltating offenders and when someone actually does manage to not re-offend then they should not be continually beat with the same stick for years to come. What she did was a minor offence that shouldn't colour the rest of her career. I think the sexploitation of girls is a much more worrying aspect of celebrity.


----------



## rmelly (19 Aug 2008)

MrMan said:


> How was your comment generalised, I was refering to your remark about the lady in question.


 
Re: 'Plenty of people have done things they regret'...she doesn't regret it (or certainly the judge didn't feel she did, nor do her subsequent comments suggest it). Maybe if she did I would have a different opinion. [/quote]


----------



## rmelly (19 Aug 2008)

MrMan said:


> What she did was a minor offence


 
Can't agree with that.


----------



## truthseeker (19 Aug 2008)

MrMan said:


> I do to be honest because in many of these cases the celebs are nothing more than young girls themselves.


 
Yes - that is true.



MrMan said:


> We supposedly adopt an attitude of rehabiltating offenders and when someone actually does manage to not re-offend then they should not be continually beat with the same stick for years to come.


 
I think the 'showed no remorse' aspect of the report on her court case irked people, I dont think that 'managing' not to re-offend is something someone should be applauded for, not violently attacking people is the norm rather than the exception in civilised society.



MrMan said:


> What she did was a minor offence that shouldn't colour the rest of her career.


 
It was probably more minor than reported, although the womans eye looked nasty.



MrMan said:


> I think the sexploitation of girls is a much more worrying aspect of celebrity.


 
Yes and no. An equally worrying aspect I would have thought.


----------



## MrMan (19 Aug 2008)

> Re: 'Plenty of people have done things they regret'...she doesn't regret it (or certainly the judge didn't feel she did, nor do her subsequent comments suggest it). Maybe if she did I would have a different opinion.


[/QUOTE]

Well that was my comment so I still was generalising what you said. If she cried crocodile tears and mad a sobbing apology all would be forgiven then?



> I think the 'showed no remorse' aspect of the report on her court case irked people, I dont think that 'managing' not to re-offend is something someone should be applauded for, not violently attacking people is the norm rather than the exception in civilised society.



Its a bit of a stretch to go from letting something go about someones past indescretions and applauding them for not reoffending, I never even suggested that to be the case.


----------



## truthseeker (19 Aug 2008)

> Its a bit of a stretch to go from letting something go about someones past indescretions and applauding them for not reoffending, I never even suggested that to be the case.


 
I understand - I misinterpeted your comment.

Maybe she needs to get out and do some good stuff publicly (charity work etc), for people to let go of her past - she seems to make column inches for things like marrying a footballer, his affairs, her latest tattoo etc - all fluff.


----------



## MrMan (19 Aug 2008)

truthseeker said:


> I understand - I misinterpeted your comment.
> 
> Maybe she needs to get out and do some good stuff publicly (charity work etc), for people to let go of her past - she seems to make column inches for things like marrying a footballer, his affairs, her latest tattoo etc - all fluff.



I'd say the X-Factor is something along those lines, I would imagine she will be the nice supportive one and warm to the public that way.


----------



## Caveat (19 Aug 2008)

MrMan said:


> I'd say the X-Factor is something along those lines


 
Yes, back to the X Factor.  That group of full figured women with the black Amazonian lead singer were very impressive I must say!


----------



## truthseeker (19 Aug 2008)

I fell around the place laughing at the gentle natured church co-ordinator who said that it was through music and singing he experienced God - and then went into a weird sort of gay, porno moves routine of Bootylicious - brilliant.


----------



## susie1 (19 Aug 2008)

truthseeker said:


> I fell around the place laughing at the gentle natured church co-ordinator who said that it was through music and singing he experienced God - and then went into a weird sort of gay, porno moves routine of Bootylicious - brilliant.


 
haha, and after auditioning he sprawled back on the floor lifting the mid section up and said 'who wouldn't want to look at that' wonder what church he's part of and if he's the only member


----------



## rmelly (19 Aug 2008)

> Well that was my comment so I still was generalising what you said. If she cried crocodile tears and mad a sobbing apology all would be forgiven then?


 
I think you've answered you own question there with the 'crocodile' tears - hardly a sign of remorse.


----------



## deedee80 (19 Aug 2008)

Bubbly Scot - like you I also love the X Factor (although was nearly too afraid to admit it on this thread... )  

Its brilliant entertainment on a Saturday night.  My boyfriend watched it with me and informed me that Cheryl (or Cherly as you call her - actually I think I prefer Cherly) is now in his top 5 so that'll keep him watching.  I thought Holly Willoughby was really good in the after show also.  The two guys singing mysterious girl and the other one saying 'ya man' was brilliant!

I can understand to a point where people are coming from when they get annoyed at the possible exploitation of people who may be "deluded with low self esteem".  But lets not forget that nobody held a gun to these peoples heads to make them go and queue for hours, to then audition in front of 4 judges and a camera crew etc and agree to be shown on national television, I'm sure they've all watched the show and must know exactly what its about.  If someone was set up to look like a fool without them knowing then I would find that in very poor taste.  However, I think the 80 year old granny trying out for x factor is really not harbouring any notions at becoming the next Britney Spears!

Sometimes people just do things for the fun of it!


----------



## z106 (23 Aug 2008)

Just watching x factor again tonight.

That one cheryl gets better looking every week.

I am going to state here that she is the best looking bird in teh uk - bar none.

Am I right or am I right ?


----------



## DavyJones (23 Aug 2008)

Nah, give me Ferne Cotton any day.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (23 Aug 2008)

My other half is turning into a bit of a fan of Holly Willoughby who presents the Xtra factor. It would be a rare day that he would pass such a comment but when I commented that she had "something"..he agreed.


----------



## MandaC (24 Aug 2008)

There was a part of the show last night that showed Cheryl Cole arriving and walking into the auditions.  She was wearing blue trousers and a white vest top. Her arms were like match sticks.  She was so thin, it was scary.


----------



## z106 (24 Aug 2008)

MandaC said:


> There was a part of the show last night that showed Cheryl Cole arriving and walking into the auditions. She was wearing blue trousers and a white vest top. Her arms were like match sticks. She was so thin, it was scary.


 
Ya - I Actually saw that clip after i entered my post above.

She was too thin there alright.

Her face/head though is the best in teh uk.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Aug 2008)

MandaC said:


> There was a part of the show last night that showed Cheryl Cole arriving and walking into the auditions. She was wearing blue trousers and a white vest top. Her arms were like match sticks. She was so thin, it was scary.


 
Very scary. She looked like a skeleton in a vest top. If I saw a friend in that condition Id recommend they see a doctor.


----------



## Caveat (25 Aug 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> Her face/head though is the best in teh uk.


 
Sounds like the makings of another show: _Top 100 best heads in the UK?_


----------



## rmelly (25 Aug 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> Ya - I Actually saw that clip after i entered my post above.
> 
> She was too thin there alright.
> 
> Her face/head though is the best in teh uk.


 
Are you seriously saying you think she's the best looking 'bird' in the UK? I see better looking ones on the DART every morning. And I suspect they haven't spent 3 hours in makeup before making an appearance.


----------



## z106 (25 Aug 2008)

rmelly said:


> Are you seriously saying you think she's the best looking 'bird' in the UK? I see better looking ones on the DART every morning. And I suspect they haven't spent 3 hours in makeup before making an appearance.


 
Yep.
I think she is.

Who do you think is better?

Just to clarify - I am referring here to her face/haed - not her body as mentioned above. 
Needless to say, neither am I referreing to her accent.


----------



## rmelly (25 Aug 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> Yep.
> I think she is.
> 
> Who do you think is better?
> ...


 
Firstly I don't subscribe to the belief that the women we see on TV / film/ catwalk are the best looking in the world - they are just the ones vain enough to want to appear on TV. Equally any top 100 is not particularly valid.

If I was to pick some TV birds, very quickly a few off the top of my head:

Kirsty Gallagher, the girl (model/tv presenter I think) in the drink driving ad where the guy puts his keys on the counter, a few of the birds in Ros Na Run, Sharon ni Bheolain, Jennifer Aniston.

Sheryl isn't even the best looking in her own band, let alone the UK.


----------



## z106 (25 Aug 2008)

I suppose this is one of those arguments that we will never get agreement on.

Jennifer Anniston is great alright though.

I haven't seen ros na run but i'd be very surprised if they were of that quality.
Surely they would be all over the papers if they were?


----------



## truthseeker (25 Aug 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> I haven't seen ros na run but i'd be very surprised if they were of that quality.


 
Quality? Cherl Cole? Are you being serious? She comes across as a cheap skinny uneducated slapper. No class at all.


----------



## z106 (25 Aug 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Quality? Cherl Cole? Are you being serious? She comes across as a cheap skinny uneducated slapper. No class at all.


 
What we're on about is her looks.
I don't know what her education has to do with it.

Cheryl is definitley particularly good looking in my book.

I can't see how someone would think otherwise.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Aug 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> What we're on about is her looks.
> I don't know what her education has to do with it.
> 
> Cheryl is definitley particularly good looking in my book.
> ...


 
Id view it as a package deal, no point having a pretty face if you cant hold a conversation, and in this case, no point having a pretty face if your body looks like a concentration camp victim. 

Just because she has nice eyes (and she does) is not a good enough reason to say she is he best looking bird in the UK cos once you look at the rest of her you see she is too skinny, classless (in dress sense as well as manner) etc...


----------



## Calico (25 Aug 2008)

Cheryl Cole nothing more than a doormat wag! Give me Dannii any day...


----------



## MrMan (25 Aug 2008)

Calico said:


> Cheryl Cole nothing more than a doormat wag! Give me Dannii any day...



Shes all yours.


----------



## MrMan (25 Aug 2008)

> Quality? Cherl Cole? Are you being serious? She comes across as a cheap skinny uneducated slapper. No class at all.



I can see the skinny, but how do you see cheap, uneducated and slapper?


----------



## truthseeker (25 Aug 2008)

MrMan said:


> I can see the skinny, but how do you see cheap, uneducated and slapper?


 
Cheap - I just think she looks like mutton dressed as lamb.

Uneducated - Ive never read an interview with her in any of the 'womens' magazines that I pretend not to read but actually devour where she had anything remotely interesting to say on any subject. Her accent contributes to the feel of of it - plus she has been in a girlband since a young age and if she had a string of degrees Im sure itd be mentioned.

Slapper - well she is married to a footballer, so perhaps she doesnt behave as a slapper, but she sure looks slappery with her overdone accessorising, her tattoos and her scrawny frame.


----------



## Caveat (25 Aug 2008)

I actually like her accent TBH...but it's the only thing I like.

Holly is much more attractive/nicer in every way IMO.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Aug 2008)

Aside from Cheryl, where on earth are all these 'schwing' boy singers coming from with the old style 'Fly me to the moon' type songs!!

Why is there never a good rock singer anymore - Bring Back Ben!!!!


----------



## z106 (25 Aug 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Uneducated - Ive never read an interview with her in any of the 'womens' magazines that I pretend not to read but actually devour where she had anything remotely interesting to say on any subject. Her accent contributes to the feel of of it - plus she has been in a girlband since a young age and if she had a string of degrees Im sure itd be mentioned.


 
That bit definitely is unfair.

You're probably right in that she doesn't have a degree.

But that was because she was in a girl band.
She would have been mad not to pursue the girl band route in favour of a degree when teh opportunity arose.

Doing both wasn't possible.

So to call her uneducated is a bit unfair there given that it implies she is stupid.

In fairness to her she was smart enough to realise that she was talented and went for it and she succeeded spectacularly. 
I think it's more appropriate to commend her for that rather than criticise her for not having a degree.

Plus - to say her accent contributes to the feel of it would have to be looked on a stereotyping by yourself - which is also unfair.

It's a regular north of englankd accent - not my cup of tea mind you but i wouldn't be calling her thick because of it.


----------



## MrMan (25 Aug 2008)

> Uneducated - Ive never read an interview with her in any of the 'womens' magazines that I pretend not to read but actually devour where she had anything remotely interesting to say on any subject. Her accent contributes to the feel of of it - plus she has been in a girlband since a young age and if she had a string of degrees Im sure itd be mentioned.



considering the target audience and the content of such magazines i'd say she doesn't have much room to air her views plus most of the pop stars sit on the fence on issues as not to offend any budding fans. Look around the country and you'll soon see that holding a degree doesn't equate to superior intelligence.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Aug 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> That bit definitely is unfair.
> 
> You're probably right in that she doesn't have a degree.
> 
> ...


 

I do think she is stupid. She wasnt the one who marketed herself to success - the 'machine' groomed her and sold her. She did not go for it herself by any stretch of the imagination - she was part of an all girl band who were hand picked for fame.

ok - I hear ya on the accent - I dont like it, but it doesnt mean she is thick.

Its not even that intelligence has anything to do with having a degree - Ive just never seen her (in print or on tv) talk about anything remotely interesting outside of the narrow boundaries of music or herself.


----------



## z106 (25 Aug 2008)

truthseeker said:


> I do think she is stupid. She wasnt the one who marketed herself to success - the 'machine' groomed her and sold her. She did not go for it herself by any stretch of the imagination - she was part of an all girl band who were hand picked for fame.
> 
> ok - I hear ya on the accent - I dont like it, but it doesnt mean she is thick.
> 
> Its not even that intelligence has anything to do with having a degree - Ive just never seen her (in print or on tv) talk about anything remotely interesting outside of the narrow boundaries of music or herself.


 
Yes - she was handpicked.
You've gotta hand her some credit though.
People didn't crandomly ome banging on her door dragging her into it.

She' sobviously very talented at what she does and good luck to her i say.

Also - what kind of opinions do you want her to be talking about?
Politics ? religion ?

she is an entertainer - she never put herself up there to be looked on as someone who can guide teh masses with great pearls of wisdom on life. 

She is an entertainer - that's her gig.
That's all she does.

If she came out spouting on about this that and the other, then inevitably there woudl be people saying she should shut up and stick to what she knows.
It really is a lose-lose situation.

And anyway - what great nuggets of information and opinions do other singers come out with?
Generally speaking, singers just sing. and that's plenty if you ask me.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Aug 2008)

Fair enough qwertyuiop - she's not worth a debate on her intellectual abilities.

As a humourous aside google 'cheryl cole thick' and check out the results - it seems to be a common opinion.


----------



## z106 (25 Aug 2008)

Actually - I've changed my mind.

I forgot about the other one Nadone Coyle.

Just watched a bit of her on youtube.

She's way better. She's an unbelievable singer.

Thatr still doesn't take away from cheryl being great looking mind you.


----------

